# peregrine's in the uk??



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

Are peregrines common in the uk? more specificly in east anglia, i was doing deliveries at work the other day and i saw one flying around some woodland but i though there was only a few in the uk in surrey or somewhere like that?

if it is not common i will check the IBR website to see if any near me are missing if not will let the council know that we have them here aswell

any info on them in the uk would be great.

other news i go over the farmland alot next to my house and have noticed a pair of little owls nesting in a tree they have been there all week managed to get a few pics but it was dark when i got the pics so will have to edit them so they are easier to see  1st pair of littles i have seen


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

we get them down here in the south west, mainly further down than me, along the coast of devon and cornwall, but they are as high up as bristol to.


----------



## Andy G (Sep 3, 2009)

Peregrines have made massive gains in the last 20 years, they are now widespread and a common site in many areas. We have a pair that nest on the cathederal in Lincoln. 

There are even breeding pairs in london. The high buildings serve as man made cliffs for nesting and feral pidgeons provide an abundant food source. An amazing bird to see, one of the most impressive predators in the world and really good to see them returning to pre DDT population levels.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

We get them in Lincolnshire all over. My dad works at the oil refinery in immingham, and they always seem to get a pair coming and laying in the pipe tracks, really high up.


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Theres more than we know about :bash:


----------



## PythonPaul (Dec 21, 2008)

we have them up here in North Scotland


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

They are all over the place, the most you normally see is a speck in the sky though.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

There is one walk we go on which we can not go on when they are breeding/rearing. They are people watching them at all times. Seems excessive as they are not that rare now.


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

there is a breeding pair that go around near my nans house in telford, they like to land on my macaw aviary i think because there is a pigeon nest in the tree next to it lol, ive witnessed an attempted hunt as well, the peregrine hit the pigeon in mid flight, feathers everywhere, but the pigeon managed to get into a tree and the peregrine bailed out and flew off, great sight to see.


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Nel5on said:


> there is a breeding pair that go around near my nans house in telford, they like to land on my macaw aviary i think because there is a pigeon nest in the tree next to it lol, ive witnessed an attempted hunt as well, the peregrine hit the pigeon in mid flight, feathers everywhere, but the pigeon managed to get into a tree and the peregrine bailed out and flew off, great sight to see.


You sure that's a peregrine? Weird behaviour if it is. Sounds more like a sparrow hawk.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

There 'was' a breeding pair around by me, have not seen them for a while mind so perhaps the pigeon folk removed them.

Beautiful birds mind on my top 10 for animals :blush:


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

There is a breeding pair in the centre of Nottingham roosting on top of the Nottingham Trent University building. Unfortunately due to the adverse weather this year 3 young were lost, but one pulled through which was better than nothing. 

They have a webcam set up to observe the nest too which is great.


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Kuja said:


> There 'was' a breeding pair around by me, have not seen them for a while mind so perhaps the pigeon folk removed them.
> 
> Beautiful birds mind on my top 10 for animals :blush:


Why would you think that 'pigeon folk' removed them?

I'm just going to blame 'cat folk' from now on for all the song birds going missing too :lol2:


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Basingstoke, Hampshire has a fair few. Fly around the town, perched on the tower blocks.

They are moving into towns where there is a plentiful supply of pigeons.

A Pair normally nest on the Tate Modern in London.


----------



## brickdagecko (May 12, 2011)

There are a breeding pair here in Bath on a church, they were shown on this years Springwatch I think, they also hold the record of fastest breeding pair in Britain apparently


----------



## reptile rick (Sep 5, 2010)

Lots here in south wales to


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

brickdagecko said:


> There are a breeding pair here in Bath on a church, they were shown on this years Springwatch I think, they also hold the record of fastest breeding pair in Britain apparently


They had a nice collection of jewellery in their nest too... :bash:


----------

